# FreeBSD built with clang amd64 with wine in chroot



## falkman (Oct 31, 2011)

I spent my entire weekend working on this, so I wanted to post my findings with everyone else.

If you want to use wine with a amd64 machine built with clang (buildworld, and kernel) then to get wine working:

Build all of wine's dependencies in a i386 chroot (i386 chroot setup described in the wiki page for wine) using clang
Build wine with gcc (sadly :\)

Make a replica of your system, but built with gcc, and use those lib32 files. Wine doesn't even work with the clang built libc, and barely works with just the gcc libc. So you'll just want to use all gcc'd lib32.

This probably applies for people with i386 as their main system... you'd just need to use gcc'd libs .

Summary:

Build wine in an i386 chroot with gcc (dependencies can be done with clang).
Use lib32 libs built with gcc.

Everything should work.

I'm on FreeBSD-10.0-CURRENT amd64 r226909 everything but wine itself and lib32 built with clang. I'm having no issues with using wine thus far. (WoW install and download process seem to work, haven't finished the download to test the game yet... but I doubt there will be any issues)

I actually used an entire gcc'd lib32 subsystem, so including the libexec stuff, it's probably not needed, but I just did a full lib32.txz built with gcc.

Wine version: wine-1.3.31

I'll try to get wine and lib32 both using clang to work in the near future.

-Brandon Falk


----------

